# Overclocking ASUS A8V mb AMD cpu



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

Can someone help me oc my AMD cpu? I have a ASUS motherboard called A8v Deluxe. My cpu is AMD 64 3000 1.8 gigahurtz stock. I did a auto oc on it up to 10 % which got me 1.98 gigahurtz.  How can i put some more oc into it. i no it can go more i have plenty of cooling my temp is 29 degrees celcius and about 35 celcius when im gaming and stuff.  I want it to be about 2.2 gigahurtz. Anyone witht he same motherboard  and cpu????? HELP ME


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

My configurations in bios are auto, manual, standard, adaptive overclocking, and overclock 3%, 5%, 7% and 10%. I did the 10% overclocking but i want more and i cant put more percent. which one should i choose to overclock my cpu. Someone explain what auto, manual, and adaptive overclocking is to me.


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

common no one can help??? PLZ help


----------



## SPHERE (Mar 31, 2005)

id try mesing with the oc setings manualy there should be a manual oc option in ur bios

since i dont have that mobo/cpu i dont realy have more advice than that sry


----------



## Nergal (Mar 31, 2005)

my bro got the same. 

Try putting the voltcore on 1.65v (that is a rather safe volt)
Raise the ram volt to 2.7
Make sure the AGP/PCI is locked on 66/33MHZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OC to 2.1GHZ, if that is stable, higher it untill unstable 
Perhaps it can make it to 2.4

Run PRIME95 !!!!!!!!!!!!! great to check the CPU.

If you want more, I heard some people set the volt on 1.9, and get to an 700-900MHZ increase. 


btw, if you want to play it safe, use 1.6v core, 2.6v ram, 2.2GHZ


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 31, 2005)

Another thing: get clockgen from here (this is for VIA K8T800 which is your chipset) and get a64 tweaker from here. Using a64 tweaker you can set your memclk mode to 200 this means you RAM runs at 1:1 with your CPU's HTT. Only do this if your RAM can handle the overclock. I tell you to do it from within windows as I know how terrible the A8V's BIOS is (or at least used to be). Use clockgen to change the frequencies until you're happy. The applications are fairly self-explanatory. Hope this helps.

EDIT: Oh, and check your overclock with CPU-Z


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

so there are actually two ways i can overclock my cpu one is by bios and the other by that program? which is easier to use the bios or the programs?


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

what is voltcore as you said before is the cpu voltage?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 31, 2005)

Vcore is the cpu voltage. Set this as high as it can go without giving you ridiculous temperatures. You need a high vcore to get to high frequencies.

Correct you can overclock from bios and/or windows. I suggest you set the voltages manually in bios (set the ram voltage as high as it will go on A8V) and then change the frequencies from within windows.

Clockgen is very easy to use.


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

ok... man im gonna do it but im just gonna increase it little by little  should i change my front side bus too?  right now my cpu is 2.0 and my vcore i put it as 1.6 i did put my fsb to 222 was at 200 i think


----------



## Kr4nG (Mar 31, 2005)

no my mistake was at 220 i put myfsb at 224 and my cpu went to 2.2 ghz i think evertime i increase my fsb my cpu goes higher is it safe to do that though?? or am i messing something up


----------



## SPHERE (Apr 1, 2005)

dont put the vcore that high if u have a winchester 1.55 max for winchester


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Apr 1, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> dont put the vcore that high if u have a winchester 1.55 max for winchester


Just because thet're designed for low voltage operation doesn't mean they can't take high voltages. I've only ever seen winnies overclock well at high voltage.


----------



## Nergal (Apr 2, 2005)

1.65v = max
1.60v = fine
1.55v = very safe 

I know some who run winnies higher then 1.75, up to 1.9, but that's with watercooling


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 4, 2005)

i had this board... well i still do its for sale if anyones interested. 

1.  no higher than 1.6v is needed.
2.  you probably wont need higher than 1.5-1.55v for a decent OC.
3. this is how you do it....

forget the auto OC function.. waste of time.
set the CPU overclock to manual or limit or whatever its called.  then set the FSB.... 
set voltages to :
CPU - 1.4v
RAM - 2.8v
go into memory and select limit.  you dont say what memory you have but if you dont know what the memory can do then select DDR266 so it will take memory out of the equation.  
then set FSB to 220.

set HTT to 800mhz to take the out of the equation too.

leave memory settings all on auto apart from voltage.
disable cool n quiet.

try this and run superpi 1mb test.  if it completes go into bios and up FSB by 10mhz... run superpi again and see if it completes.  if it does complete then up by 10mhz again... until it wont complete.  then up the vcore one notch and try again.  if it doesnt complete up vcore again, if it does complete carry on upping fsb until it fails to complete superpi.  keep doing this until youre happy or you hit about 1.55v.  then run superpi 32mb or 3dmark01.  good for quick tests of stability.  if it completes these run prime95 for about 6hrs.  if its completes this its fine, if it fails then lower FSB by about 5mhz or increase vcore if youre not up to 1.55v by now.  if you go above 250mhz fsb knock the HTT down to 600mhz.

then onto your memory.... get memtest on disk...

then set main boot driver to A drive.

keep CPU settings the same except for FSB and knock this down to 220mhz.  set memory to DDR400 so that will run at same speed as CPU FSB.  run memtest for one pass, if it passes up it 5mhz and retry.  keep doing this until it fails.  if it fails and its not running higher than previous FSB then you have reached the memorys limit.  if it runs higher than previous OC then you may have to knock CPU multiplier down to x8.0 as you may have hit CPU max.

thats a brief way of doing it....

my Asus A8V ran at 280x9.0 @ 1.55v on stock cooling.  memory was on a DDR300 divider so memory ran at 210mhz @ 2.8v.


----------



## Kr4nG (Apr 5, 2005)

wow you are good. what is the superpi. does it test if its stable or something and where can i get it i did the things what the other kids siad and i got 2.02ghz and then i tryed to to the auto overclocking or whatever and i got an bios error saying my cpu fan has and error. but my windows runs and everything is good but i dont on y my cpu fan hass an error all of a sudden. i will try to get more help with the oc by asking my brother or something but im gonna show him what you wrote. thanks a lot. by the way what did you reach (ghz) i have a 1.8 64 bit winchester cpu and i reached 2.02 just by doing the things what they siad. i stoped trying cause i got scared when that scary error came up. it sounded like someone was laughing. scared the poop out of me. THANKS FOR YOU TIME


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 5, 2005)

1.  super pi is available free, search for it in google.  
2. it tests the CPU and memory etc... a 1mb run takes less than a minute and is a quick and easy way of telling if youre system is somewhere in the ball park of being stable.  you need to run prime95 to make sure for definate but thats a waste of time when superpi can tell you much quicker.
3.  check your CPU fan is hooked up to the sensor on the motherboard.  its right next to the CPU slot.
4. i reached 2.52ghz on my A64 3000+ chip.  thats 280x9.0.  its a good clocking chip but each ones different.  2.3 is a good target to aim for.
5.  as long as you do it in small steps its fine.... dont jump too far otherwise you will need to clear cmos etc.  when windows wont load you need more vcore or knock the fsb down a bit.
6.  make sure you read the manual and know how to reset cmos etc!!
7.  no problem.


----------



## Kr4nG (Apr 6, 2005)

ok i did the super pi thingy. i caluclated and it i just stoped at 512k cause i didnt understand what it was doing. they all said finished when do i know that i have a problem. and any other facts i should know about overclocking? thaks respond to you soon


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 6, 2005)

do the 1mb test as a good rule.

the time lower the time the better youre OC is working.

keep upping your OC until superpi 1mb trips over then go back to what i said.


----------



## Kr4nG (Apr 6, 2005)

i dont understand when you said to set the htt to 800 mhz to take out the equation. waht do you mean? anyway, i saw something that said multiply ratio it was at 9.0 what is that is that good and it was the farthest it can go. o i have to set that at 8.0  right


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 8, 2005)

keep multiplier at 9.0.  this is the multi for the CPU.  the HTT is what your motherboard runs at which is 1000mhz.  

eg...

200mhz fsb x 9.0 = 1800mhz = 1000mhz HTT.  (200mhz x 5)
if you Overclock to 250mhz...

250mhz fsb x 9.0 = 2250mhz = 1250mhz HTT. (250mhz x 5)

you would have to drop the HTT down to 800mhz(x4) or even 600mhz (x3).

so then 250mhz x 4 = 1000mhz.  if you go over 1000mhz overall your board will lose stability.

its hard to explain but necessary.


----------



## one2 (Apr 8, 2005)

helpimcrap said:
			
		

> keep multiplier at 9.0.  this is the multi for the CPU.  the HTT is what your motherboard runs at which is 1000mhz.
> 
> eg...
> 
> ...




oky, about this stuff ... i know something, but i'm new at this (... n00b   )

differnce between P4 & A64      do P4 have higher FSB?

i don't really understand this: 
you have INTEL Pentium 4 550 3.4/*800  * 1MB BOX LGA    ---> what it that >>>*800*<<<   

this is like FSB - but it's actually 200 MHz ... so why do they have 800; why it's 200*4?

what's the difference with AMD?

...

Do any CPUs have more than 200MHz FSB @ stock? (P4/A64 - this CPUs on market at the momement)

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

Hope you understand what my question is (it's hard for me to ask that in english  )


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 9, 2005)

one2 said:
			
		

> oky, about this stuff ... i know something, but i'm new at this (... n00b   )
> 
> differnce between P4 & A64      do P4 have higher FSB?
> 
> ...



ok er...

intels have 200mhz x 4 = 800mhz HTT (or somethng similar).
AMD now have HTT @ 1000mhz... 200x5

both AMD and Intel have same FSB but now HTT is coming into the equation.  on the asus board its in mhz instead of x1/x2/x3/x4/x5.  i dont know why, it confused me to start with.

basically with intel and with AMD you need to keep the HTT to around 800mhz on intel or 1000mhz on AMD otherwise the motherboard will get unstable.  too low and it slows down, too high and it crashes.

no CPU has higher than 200mhz fsb @ stock.  its just the multiplier that changes.

hope this explains it a bit better.  tbh unless you play around with it in stages then its quite easy, its just getting your head around it initially.


----------



## one2 (Apr 9, 2005)

helpimcrap said:
			
		

> ok er...
> 
> intels have 200mhz x 4 = 800mhz HTT (or somethng similar).
> AMD now have HTT @ 1000mhz... 200x5
> ...




yea, tanx for that  
(i believe that new (6xx) P4 have 1066 FSB (fsb... is this the same as that HTT  ) -you said, that no CPU has it higher than 200 MHz - doesn't this have it like 266 MHz (1066/4)?)

so you have like 200*XY ...  for P4 3'4 GHz you have 200**17* ... What is this  *17**?*  Intel have _this_ higher than AMD (i know that AMDs can run better with lower MHz, but anyways, why don't AMD do something like 200*17?)


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 9, 2005)

i forgot theres the newer P4s with higher HTT out.

i dont know what they run at though.

AMDs dont need as high a mhz as pentiums as they do more 'brainwork' per cycle or mhz than the P4s.  without it getting silly complicated its hard to say.

quite simply technologys reaching its fastest at the moment and the next stage is to have 2 CPUs on one chip.  they wont be any quicker in mhz but will be quicker in general use.


----------



## SPHERE (Apr 9, 2005)

helpimcrap said:
			
		

> i forgot theres the newer P4s with higher HTT out.
> 
> i dont know what they run at though.
> 
> ...


quicker in multi threading programs and multi tasking only but same in everything else


----------



## one2 (Apr 9, 2005)

helpimcrap said:
			
		

> i forgot theres the newer P4s with higher HTT out.
> 
> i dont know what they run at though.
> 
> ...




well yea, AMD is good with 2 GHz ... but why don't they do something with 3-4 GHz?  Intel has 200*17 (& more), but AMD has only come to ... 14? 200*14 i think   - i don't know what this numbers are, but AMD is behind - or should we say, that AMD still have some space)

Intel is doing something with this 1066 FSB - but now it's like 6 months old & not really 4 sale (still very $$$ and hard 2 get (don't think you can get one in Slovenia)) - more like a 'show PC'   
--->Pentium 4 processor with HT Technology Extreme Edition<---   there are only two; 3.46 & 3.73 GHz;   the 3.46 has 512-KB L2 cache 2-MB *L3 cache * (3.73 has _only_ 2-MB L2)


----------



## zAAm (Apr 9, 2005)

AMD uses another manufacturing process than Intel. With their process they can't get to that speeds/frequencies. Their max is about 2.6GHz at the moment.

Then the multiplier is that 14 and 17 you see. It serves only to multiply the FSB (Front Side Bus - the highway between your CPU and chipset/graphics card/memory) speed (the 200MHz, 266MHz, 1066MHz etc.) to attain the frequency of the CPU ex. 200MHz(FSB) x 12(Multiplier) = 2400MHz actual CPU speed. And AMD use HyperTransport to actually get a FSB of 2000MHz, so the 1066Mhz FSB of Intel is not that big an advancement as you might think.

Also, AMD are not behind, they are using another strategy... They try to increase the performance per clock cycle instead of increasing the frequency. Intel actually decrease the performance per clock cycle to get to higher frequencies. 

And I don't believe the Pentium4 Extreme Edition has L3 cache. I think you mean 512KB L1 cache and 2MB L2 cache. L3 cache are usually found on some motherboards to increase performance.


----------



## one2 (Apr 9, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> AMD uses another manufacturing process than Intel. With their process they can't get to that speeds/frequencies. Their max is about 2.6GHz at the moment.
> 
> Then the multiplier is that 14 and 17 you see. It serves only to multiply the FSB (Front Side Bus - the highway between your CPU and chipset/graphics card/memory) speed (the 200MHz, 266MHz, 1066MHz etc.) to attain the frequency of the CPU ex. 200MHz(FSB) x 12(Multiplier) = 2400MHz actual CPU speed. And AMD use HyperTransport to actually get a FSB of 2000MHz, so the 1066Mhz FSB of Intel is not that big an advancement as you might think.
> 
> ...



well P4 EE 3'46 GHz has 512-KB L2 cache 2-MB L3 cache for sure ...  but this Extrem Edition is on old 5xx processors  - new, 6xx processors are better, 64-bit, cooler, they have Enhanced Intel SpeedStep ... but they are still with 800 FSB.

this 6xx processors are really good - but for gaming still way behind AMD (& it's FX-55)

& Intel also has Hyper-Threading Technology - that allows software programs to "see" two processors and work more efficiently. This new technology enables the processor to execute two series, or threads, of instructions at the same time, thereby improving performance and system responsiveness ... and they are working on processors that will have 2 cores (like new video cards) + this H-T technology, so programs will actually "see" four processors


----------



## helpimcrap (Apr 10, 2005)

software still only uses one though.  HTT is useless in games currently.  only major apps like photo editing/encoding can utilise multithreading.  for the time being anyway.


----------



## one2 (Apr 10, 2005)

helpimcrap said:
			
		

> software still only uses one though.  HTT is useless in games currently.  only major apps like photo editing/encoding can utilise multithreading.  for the time being anyway.



i know that ... saw some tests ... this new P4 is more like for serious work  - 2 bad that this is useless with games


----------



## Kr4nG (Jul 10, 2005)

if the multiplier changes will the fsb options change too?


----------

